# Bilbo's Lies



## samjor (Mar 19, 2003)

Hello,

Reading the prologue to the Lord of the Rings, I was wondering why bilbo had lied about the finding of the ring????


Was there a reason for this?????

Thank - You


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 19, 2003)

When Tolkien wrote The Hobbit Bilbo and Gollum ended on a good note.
Gollum actualy wanted to give Bilbo the Ring but Bilbo had already found it.
When he started LOTR the power of the ring grew until it became the One Ring. And he found it difficult to explain why Gollum could attempt to give it away. Before LOTR was published Tolkien rewrote Chapter 5 in The Hobbit to make it more in line with LOTR. The original story is what Bilbo told other people and is what he put in his book. Bilbo lieing about the Ring was one of the reasons Gandalf was suspicous of the Ring. It was the Ring claiming ownership of Bilbo.

Thats how I see it.


----------



## elf boy (Mar 19, 2003)

I just figured it was because he wanted to come off looking like a better burglar... Maybe I'm missing something though.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 19, 2003)

I have never found a copy with the original story. . .is it worth reading just for the sake of that one chapter?


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 19, 2003)

Check out The AnnotatedHobbit
Revised and expanded edition
Annotated by Douglas A. Anderson

It shows every change that Tolkien made on all the different revivions. Plus alot of extra information. The nicest book I have.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Mar 19, 2003)

That's what I'm reading next.....and I can't wait. Though it looks about twice the size of the orginal Hobbit.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 20, 2003)

I found a book at my library called The Tolkien Compass. There was a whole chapter comparing the changes in both the origional and revised edition of The Hobbit. It had all the text of the origional passages that were changed and the changes that were in the newer edition. It also had all of this written stuff comparing every little detail that was changed to the origional, and explaining it. I thought it was very interesting.


----------



## samjor (Mar 20, 2003)

Do you have the name of the author?


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

Trust me check out The Annotated Hobbit.

It contains every change, many poems and references to Tolkien's influences, it has many color pictures, plus many black and white pics from versions of The Hobbit all around the world.

And it contains the conversation between Gandalf and the Hobbits in Minas Tirith about how the Dwarves really felt about Bilbo that was takin out of LOTR. But can be found in Sauron Defeated.

The book is just amazing.


----------



## samjor (Mar 20, 2003)

What price did you pay for this book?

Can you buy it online?


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

Check here.
wwww.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0618134700/qid=1048213494/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_1/102-5404314-7791355?v=glance&s=books 

Here's a nice book list.
onering.virbius.com/booklist.php


----------



## Dimatron (Mar 27, 2003)

Dou you consider it cheating when Bilbo asked Gollum "whats in my pocket?"
and he said "hands" and
Bilbo quickly took them out??

Thats always bugged me...


----------



## Gandalf White (Mar 27, 2003)

No, because if you read the chapter, I believe it said he had taken his hands out _before_ Gollum said "handses"


----------



## Dimatron (Mar 28, 2003)

I stand corrected.
Sorry he disd take his hands out before...

Oh the shame...


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 28, 2003)

We all make mistakes. . .by the way, Elf Boy, are you any relation to Elfgirl?

probably not, but couldn't hurt to ask.


----------

